# Enquiry



## sreejithknr (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi,

I have done my post graduation in Electronics and my work experience is in IT - System administrator. Am i eligible under skilled category ?



Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Have you tried point test ??? Is ur work experience anyhow related to your field of study, if it is then you can be hopeful


----------



## sreejithknr (Aug 30, 2015)

No i haven't tried any point test. In my Degree/PG course there were few computer papers related to Networking but nothing related to my current profession. 

Need your advise please


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Sreejit,


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Sreejit,

I would also suggest to try and find out if your qualification is equivalent to your occcupation or not as it is very important for you to confirm on this..

I am also trying to figure out the process of NZ SMC visa..I completed BCA in regular mode from Univeristy of Madras and have been working as Softwar Tester for around 7 years..Do you know how much points I would claim for exp..Really the process is confusing..

Happy to discuss further..Please drop your Email thru PM and shall discuss further..

REgards
Deepak





sreejithknr said:


> No i haven't tried any point test. In my Degree/PG course there were few computer papers related to Networking but nothing related to my current profession.
> 
> Need your advise please


----------



## sreejithknr (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks deepak, Yes the process is really confusing. My experience is purely in System administration side ( Overall 9+ years).


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi

Can you drop me your email via PM please..We shall discuss and queries and sort out please..



sdeepak said:


> Hi Sreejit,





sreejithknr said:


> Thanks deepak, Yes the process is really confusing. My experience is purely in System administration side ( Overall 9+ years).


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Sreejith- you could quote one more post and then your PM facility will be activated..


----------



## sreejithknr (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

I am not an expert on immigration and skill select, however so far i have understood that having experience in same field of study helps to gain points required during EOI.

other members in forum can enlighten on this


----------

